# Crossbow Builder from Arlington Tx Says Hi!



## ProfessorL (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi my Name is Louie and I live in Arlington Tx. As soon as I figure out how to
attach a pix I will show you my crossbow pistol that holds 7 arrows in the
magazine and shoots as fast as it can be cocked. Made of aluminum with a
50LB fiberglass bow with a red dot scope. It is very accurate. I hit a coke can
at 25 yds. The arrows are made of phenolic with 3 aluminum fins and a steel tip. It's really cool and fun to shoot.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Louie. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

